# White Turkey? (pic)



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

While deer hunting tonight I had 10 turkeys walk by me, with one being white. I'm not a turkey hunter and don't know much about them. Are they common? 
Here is a pic that I took.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Cropped a little closer.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

the dnr website has some info on the smokey-gray or white turkey.i would send you the link but my computer skills are lacking.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I would be buying a fall tag and saving for the taxi work.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

woodsman52 said:


> the dnr website has some info on the smokey-gray or white turkey.i would send you the link but my computer skills are lacking.


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10958_10969-276708--,00.html

I found a link, i saw one with a white neck back in 2007, have not seen one since. Cool looking bird.


----------



## Nolan3387 (Sep 10, 2008)

When we had property bordering the Shiawassee State a few years back there used to be a few of them running around. When they hearded up in the fall you would see them every now and then. I bought a tag for a few years but never got one. They look even cooler in person


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like one tasty grouse!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Nolan3387 said:
> 
> 
> > When they hearded up in the fall


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

SWMbruiser said:


> Looks like one tasty grouse!


Thats what Im talking about!


----------

